# SHOWTIME SEATTLE SANDPIONT CAR SHOW



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SUNDAY JULY 11TH MORE INFO TO FALLOW :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Jan 20 2010, 03:50 PM~16354529
> *2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SUNDAY JULY 11TH MORE INFO TO FALLOW :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


what up rick :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Jan 20 2010, 04:50 PM~16354529
> *2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SUNDAY JULY 11TH MORE INFO TO FALLOW :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Hellz yeah, Last years was the shit.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Jan 21 2010, 10:06 PM~16371126
> *Hellz yeah, Last years was the shit.
> *


Thanks! This year will be even better!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Jan 20 2010, 04:50 PM~16354529
> *2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SUNDAY JULY 11TH MORE INFO TO FALLOW :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


will be there 4 sure.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Great show last year. Great location too. Will bring the family with me this time.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 23 2010, 01:13 PM~16386198
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE
> *


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Whats good fellow NW Riders, it's good to see all the clubs getting together and making it a good 2010 line up...THE 'BIG M' wont be attending this event but GL on ur show... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Jan 24 2010, 09:11 PM~16400008
> *Whats good fellow NW Riders, it's good to see all the clubs getting together and making it a good 2010 line up...THE 'BIG M' wont be attending this event but GL on ur show... :biggrin:
> *


Y NOT?


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

"Big Tone" personally nothing against you bro...Their were a few conflicts last year regarding HOP rules and regulations,their was a incident with another car clubs peeps personal problems,which resaulted in my partners D-Mike's Hopper getting fucked with,just alittle bit of disrespect thats all...So we as a club decided this was a event we just weren't going to attend...Like I said GL on ur guys show, and keep the Lowriden moving!!! :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Jan 25 2010, 01:15 PM~16404816
> *"Big Tone"    personally nothing against you bro...Their were a few conflicts last year regarding HOP rules and regulations,their was a incident with another car clubs peeps personal problems,getting fucked with,just aliShowTime does what they do.*


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

"Capone" That's true but the fact of the matter is it still happened and it fucked rest of that trip off...like I said no disrespect,just the "M" WON'T BE ATTENDING!!! WE don't need to be their for ur guys show to be a success... :nono:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

the dammage was taken care of in a gentleman like manner for sure,
much respect to them guys !  

now don't quote me, but i think it had to do with the "tank banging"
and only checking "our" cars for weight ??

and then only a partial payout on top of that ??

but like Travis said, no disrespect comming from this way,
theres only 6 of us, i'm sure the show will still be a success cool !


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 25 2010, 02:29 PM~16406784
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dat's tight


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 25 2010, 12:26 PM~16405515
> *the dammage was taken care of in a gentleman like manner for sure,
> much respect to them guys !
> 
> ...


P-TOWNBUTCHER Posted on: Jan 20 2010, 03:48 PM 


DA JAW-DROPPAH


Group: Members
Posts: 2,481
Joined: Nov 2007
From: i been doo'n dis' sit'
Member No.: 58,018 


i don't care if it's on a Wednesday, 
*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT*


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 25 2010, 08:10 PM~16410108
> *P-TOWNBUTCHER Posted on: Jan 20 2010, 03:48 PM
> DA JAW-DROPPAH
> Group: Members
> ...


I believe that was for the lowcos show. Man last yea we tried to go to every show and support hoping that when we have a event the same people will show us love and alot didnt but that not the reason why we are not going we will still be going to alot of shows just cant make it to all of them . I wish you guys the best and i know it will be a good show.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 25 2010, 07:36 PM~16410424
> *I believe that was for the lowcos show. Man last yea we tried to go to every show and support hoping that when we have a event the same people will show us love and alot didnt but that not the reason why we are not going we will still be going to alot of shows just cant make it to all of them . I wish you guys the best and i know it will be a good show.
> *


OH i know it was for they show  and as for the other hopper that hopped at our shows i recall them being exibition only so there for as for the not full pay out there wasnt a full class and as for the rest of my club not attending your guys show is if i remember correctly one of our members was getting married in vegas and most of them attened it and to me it sounds like an all out BOYCOTT of our show with out coming out and say WE BOYCOTTING


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

It nothing like that . We just as a club looked at all the shows and figured out which ones we can make it to and will strive to do so. Since there was no other hoppers than why was there such a big inspection on MY car and no one elses and just the way it was handled was disrespectful. I have been out every year for like 5 years straight with a car going state to state and having a blast but alot of people are not willing to do the same and come out to oregon. I have love for how you guys are trying to keep shit alive and rollin so just do the dame thing plus our 5 or so cars wont hurt anyone if they are not there.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 25 2010, 07:48 PM~16410595
> *It nothing like that . We just as a club looked at all the shows and figured out which ones we can make it to and will strive to do so. Since there was no other hoppers than why was there such a big inspection on MY car and no one elses and just the way it was handled was disrespectful. I have been out every year for like 5 years straight with a car going state to state and having a blast but alot of people are not willing to do the same and come out to oregon. I have love for how you guys are trying to keep shit alive and rollin so just do the dame thing plus our 5 or so cars wont hurt anyone if they are not there.
> *


You know the mans number you can take that up with him if you want but as his club member ill bring it to his attention and the rest of the clubs attention how you fealt and yes you guys where all over and our show shouldnt be made or broke if you dont attend but as a new chapter of the M kinda figured you would want to represent there and make it to one of the NW oldest's car club's show


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 25 2010, 08:53 PM~16410687
> *You know the mans number you can take that up with him if you want but as his club member ill bring it to his attention and the rest of the clubs attention how you fealt and yes you guys where all over and our show shouldnt be made or broke if you dont attend but as a new chapter of the M kinda figured you would want to represent there and make it to one of the NW oldest's car club's show
> *


we will be ther tony to hop cars we have 9 members this yearand new cars.
EVERYBODY IN SEATTLE TREATED ME AND MY GUYS WITH THE MOST RESPECT DOWN TOWN ON A WEEKEND. OR ANY GIVEN SUNDAY!
WERE HUNGRY AND READY WERE DOING ALL SHOWS.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 25 2010, 08:53 PM~16410687
> *You know the mans number you can take that up with him if you want but as his club member ill bring it to his attention and the rest of the clubs attention how you fealt and yes you guys where all over and our show shouldnt be made or broke if you dont attend but as a new chapter of the M kinda figured you would want to represent there and make it to one of the NW oldest's car club's show
> *


WIEGHT IS WIEGHT,BUT IF YOU HOPPING AGAINST CARS WITHOUT IN THE SAME CLASS ITS CALLED CHEATING. JUST PUT SOME IN ALL OF THEM FUCK IT.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 25 2010, 09:17 PM~16411064
> *WIEGHT IS WIEGHT,BUT IF YOU HOPPING AGAINST CARS WITHOUT IN THE SAME CLASS ITS CALLED CHEATING. JUST PUT SOME IN ALL OF THEM FUCK IT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 25 2010, 08:17 PM~16411064
> *WIEGHT IS WIEGHT,BUT IF YOU HOPPING AGAINST CARS WITHOUT IN THE SAME CLASS ITS CALLED CHEATING. JUST PUT SOME IN ALL OF THEM FUCK IT.
> *


I would hate to put my car thru what i put my feet thru everyday so my car will be weight free :biggrin: LOL


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 25 2010, 09:42 PM~16411551
> *I would hate to put my car thru what i put my feet thru everyday so my car  will be weight free :biggrin:  LOL
> *


I USED TO LOVE NO WIEGHT DAYS!!! TIMES SURE HAVE CHANGED HUH?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

TO THE HOP :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 25 2010, 08:17 PM~16411064
> *WIEGHT IS WIEGHT,BUT IF YOU HOPPING AGAINST CARS WITHOUT IN THE SAME CLASS ITS CALLED CHEATING. JUST PUT SOME IN ALL OF THEM FUCK IT.
> *


They sell it to everybody lol.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 26 2010, 12:13 AM~16413267
> *They sell it to everybody lol.
> *


RIGHT ANYONE CAN HAVE THIS NO SPECIAL LICENSES OR PERMITS NOTHING.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Gonna be a great show and a great hop, Showtime supports the whole NW so lets all get out there and support them and this Lowriding thing we all love

TTT for Tone


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 25 2010, 08:56 PM~16411832
> *I USED TO LOVE NO WIEGHT DAYS!!! TIMES SURE HAVE CHANGED HUH?
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 25 2010, 08:14 PM~16411017
> *we will be ther tony to hop cars we have 9 members this yearand new cars.
> EVERYBODY IN SEATTLE TREATED ME AND MY GUYS WITH THE MOST RESPECT DOWN TOWN ON A WEEKEND. OR ANY GIVEN SUNDAY!
> WERE HUNGRY AND READY WERE DOING ALL SHOWS.
> *



"NOICE" !!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT for Showtime NW OG Car Club


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

looking forward to it :0


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

It's really hard to put on a car show now a days. I know things might not have been perfect last year but all we can do is try. Showtime is trying to do their part in keeping this lowrider movement strong for all of us. So Thanks to all!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## impalaheaven (Nov 7, 2005)

: :thumbsup:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 26 2010, 12:13 AM~16413267
> *They sell it to everybody lol.
> *


Go sell some bike parts :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 27 2010, 09:53 PM~16436401
> *Go sell some bike parts :biggrin:
> *


quit it cuz, heres some gold plated bike parts for your Paisa ass.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Back to the show topic not classifieds please thanks


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 28 2010, 10:20 AM~16440260
> *Back to the show topic not classifieds please thanks
> *


I'm not selling shit, just having fun and keeping your topic up, but fuck you and your topic then.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 28 2010, 10:36 AM~16440445
> *I'm not selling shit, just having fun and keeping your topic up, but fuck you and your topic then.
> *


Thanks and its not MY topic its the car clubs for the car show


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 25 2010, 03:29 PM~16406784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good video anymore footage.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jan 28 2010, 03:58 PM~16443612
> *That's a good video anymore footage.
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=61177632


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 28 2010, 05:06 PM~16444258
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=61177632
> *



<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_* "noiiiice" !!*_</span> :biggrin:


wut up "82cut" i see you ***** !!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 28 2010, 06:27 PM~16444473
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'> "noiiiice" !!</span>  :biggrin:
> wut up "82cut" i see you ***** !!
> *


Yep the M was looking on both clips :wow: dude got some talent with his camera and editing :nicoderm:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 28 2010, 05:30 PM~16444500
> *Yep the M was looking on both clips :wow:  dude got some talent with his camera and editing :nicoderm:
> *



is this cat like a D.V.D. guy, or does he just post online ??
i like the style, and would purchase some copys ??


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 28 2010, 06:06 PM~16444258
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=61177632
> *



Thats a good video


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 28 2010, 07:09 PM~16444830
> *is this cat like a D.V.D. guy, or does he just post online ??
> i like the style, and would purchase some copys ??
> 
> ...







"Short film I made for my homiez at O.G. Unlimited in Kent Wa. Using my little digital camera and windows movie maker, enjoy and thanks for watching." AZ Films

Honestly i can't remember even meeting the guy, but heres another youtube, and he posted a bunch of pics in last years show topic. The second video is from his myspace.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 28 2010, 06:54 PM~16445289
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that tool box alone,
is worth more than my whole world !!

"dammit man" !! 
this minitrucker shit sucks !!
:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 28 2010, 07:54 PM~16445289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


video looks good schue


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 28 2010, 07:09 PM~16444830
> *is this cat like a D.V.D. guy, or does he just post online ??
> i like the style, and would purchase some copys ??
> 
> ...


Hey Mike, he does have a myspace page where he posts pictures from shows locally and also the videos he has done. http://www.myspace.com/azphotoz


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT...


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 28 2010, 06:06 PM~16444258
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=61177632
> *


Nice Video That cat has some skillz.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jan 29 2010, 01:19 PM~16452872
> *Hey Mike, he does have a myspace page where he posts pictures from shows locally and also the videos he has done.  http://www.myspace.com/azphotoz
> *



"DAMN" !!! :0 :0 :0 

"Lady Showtime" knows me by name ?

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


_ RESPECT_ , "snap" !!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 29 2010, 03:31 PM~16454152
> *"DAMN" !!!   :0  :0  :0
> 
> "Lady Showtime" knows me by name ?
> ...



Dont go getting all <span style=\'color:blue\'>*BLUE* balled now  LOL


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 29 2010, 06:45 PM~16455893
> *Dont go getting all BLUE balled now  LOL
> *



na, not like that homie :wow: :wow: :wow: 


i only get blue balled when i'm standing next to you,
cuz i know you won't put out !!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 30 2010, 07:20 AM~16459476
> *na, not like that homie  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


PERV i dont bat for both teams i only like innnies not outies


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 29 2010, 04:31 PM~16454152
> *"DAMN" !!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> "Lady Showtime" knows me by name ?
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 30 2010, 09:38 AM~16460385
> *PERV i dont bat for both teams i only like innnies not outies
> *



oh, my badd ! :cheesy: 

i thought we had something special ?? :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 30 2010, 12:00 PM~16461181
> *  :0  :0  :0
> *


You keep doing that and we might LOL


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 30 2010, 01:50 PM~16461750
> *You keep doing that and we might LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 30 2010, 02:50 PM~16461750
> *You keep doing that and we might LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 30 2010, 02:50 PM~16461750
> *You keep doing that and we might LOL
> *


NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 31 2010, 09:45 AM~16467236
> *NO **** :biggrin:
> *


Bottoms Up!!!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Feb 1 2010, 01:05 PM~16477898
> *Bottoms Up!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin: but that shit is gone :cheesy:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

:biggrin: im bring some yack and coke fo sho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 23 2010, 01:13 PM~16386198
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE
> *


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 23 2010, 01:13 PM~16386198
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 25 2010, 08:17 PM~16411064
> *WIEGHT IS WIEGHT,BUT IF YOU HOPPING AGAINST CARS WITHOUT IN THE SAME CLASS ITS CALLED CHEATING. JUST PUT SOME IN ALL OF THEM FUCK IT.
> *



i like that..fuck it your single...hop single, double with doubles and so on...the rules thing...well its 2010 noit the 90's the hop game changed..so you gots to change the rules a bit...


----------



## el_red_rooster (Jan 27, 2010)

so im guessing if we take our cars the are going to have double inspections? and then throw us in a special class? well idk if i just want to hop againts my own club...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 2 2010, 10:16 AM~16488494
> *i like that..fuck it your single...hop single, double with doubles and so on...the rules thing...well its 2010 noit the 90's the hop game changed..so you gots to change the rules a bit...
> el_red_rooster Posted Today, 10:20 AM
> so im guessing if we take our cars the are going to have double inspections? and then throw us in a special class? well idk if i just want to hop againts my own club...
> ...


You guys never built your car withen the rules anyways even back in the 90' so why does it matter what they are? so you bassicly only hopped your own club anyways so weather you come or not which YOU WONT then you would probably only be hoping your own club unless someone else brings a radical


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 2 2010, 12:17 PM~16489473
> *You guys never built your car withen the rules anyways even back in the 90' so why does it matter what they are? so you bassicly only hopped your own club anyways so weather you come or not which YOU WONT then you would probably only be hoping your own club unless someone else brings a radical
> *


 first of all all of are cars not radical...but hey you know it all right...expect the unexpected


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

:wave: :drama:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Jan 20 2010, 10:14 PM~16359781
> *
> *










for sale 3.000 for more info 805 889 8312 ROBERT


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Feb 2 2010, 05:55 PM~16492950
> *:wave: :drama:
> *


 que onda :wave: 

just here watching que de nuevo en washington :drama:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 2 2010, 10:34 PM~16495657
> *que onda :wave: just here watching que de nuevo en washington :drama:*


Washington vs Oregon 
Dont nobody go gettin all mad... Just throwin it out there... :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Im down 























to do this :drama: cause i dont have shit lol


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Feb 2 2010, 09:46 PM~16495826
> *Washington vs Oregon
> Dont nobody go gettin all mad... Just throwin it out there... :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: O LESS DUU IT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Feb 2 2010, 09:46 PM~16495826
> *Washington vs Oregon
> Dont nobody go gettin all mad </span> ... Just throwin it out there... :biggrin:
> *


Never that i guess that means our show will have alot of OREGON attendance


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 2 2010, 10:57 PM~16496573
> *Never that i guess that means our show will have alot of OREGON attendance
> *


just hope its the same when it comes down to ours (oregon shows) i know everyone cant make it to all the out of state ones, but maybe the bigger ones  and not empty handed either


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 2 2010, 11:45 PM~16496895
> *just hope its the same when it comes down to ours (oregon shows) i know everyone cant  make it to all the out of state ones, but maybe the bigger ones   and not empty handed either
> *


I didnt have a car last year other than that shitbox lincoln i was raffling off LOL but i always try to attend in spirit


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Oregon Vs Washington!!! let's get'er done...lol... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Feb 3 2010, 01:14 AM~16497002
> *Oregon Vs Washington!!! let's get'er done...lol... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


let me get 20 regular.


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2010, 09:12 AM~16498460
> *let me get 20 regular.*


Lol... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Feb 3 2010, 12:14 AM~16497002
> *Oregon Vs Washington!!! let's get'er done...lol... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Are we going to continue to divide the NW or are we going to work at UNITING it we are all out here doing pretty much the same thing thats LOWRIDING some of us do it differently than others so be it what it always seems like we argue about or disagree on is HOPPING which is only PART of LOWRIDING i dont think we all will ever agree fully on HOPPING but we can all agree to keep doing what we love and thats LOWRIDING and not let the arguing,feuding.bickering about the HOP part of it be the downfall to the LOWRIDING IN THE NW


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

KALEB, how bout a fill up... :roflmao: can't wait to see u guys come... :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2010, 08:12 AM~16498460
> *let me get 20 regular.
> *



"OH DAMN" !! :0 :0 :0 

oh no he di-unt !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

what it dew Killa


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Feb 3 2010, 11:15 AM~16499974
> *KALEB, how bout a fill up... :roflmao:    can't wait to see u guys come... :biggrin:
> *



X-2 :biggrin: what it dew T


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 3 2010, 11:15 AM~16499538
> *Are we going to continue to divide the NW or are we going to work at UNITING it we are all out here doing pretty much the same thing thats LOWRIDING some of us do it differently than others so be it what it always seems like we argue about or disagree on is HOPPING which is only PART of LOWRIDING i dont think we all will ever agree fully on HOPPING but we can all agree to keep doing what we love and thats LOWRIDING and not let the arguing,feuding.bickering about the HOP part of it be the downfall to the LOWRIDING IN THE NW
> *


That why im not building a hopper. It was too much bullshit.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Feb 3 2010, 12:15 PM~16499974
> *KALEB, how bout a fill up... :roflmao:    can't wait to see u guys come... :biggrin:
> *


Your gas prices are to high :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 3 2010, 06:29 PM~16502815
> *That why im not building a hopper. It was too much bullshit.
> *


it's going to be all stock then?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Feb 3 2010, 12:15 PM~16499974
> *KALEB, how bout a fill up... :roflmao:    can't wait to see u guys come... :biggrin:
> *


be careful what you ask for :biggrin: i know my homie lil jay gotta single pump luxury car.
ill fill it up dog only if you wash the windshield. ill be by in a few days,and ill bring that camera.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Feb 3 2010, 12:15 PM~16499974
> *KALEB, how bout a fill up... :roflmao:    can't wait to see u guys come... :biggrin:
> *


SEE US COME :wow: ,DAMN DOG YOU SHOULD HAVE TYPED UP
" NO **** " ON THAT ONE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 3 2010, 01:56 PM~16500659
> *"OH DAMN" !!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> oh no he di-unt !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


SUP HOMIE :420: :420:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2010, 07:50 PM~16503774
> *be careful what you ask for :biggrin: i know my homie lil jay gotta single pump luxury car.
> ill fill it up dog only if you wash the windshield. ill be by in a few days,and ill bring that camera.
> *


that's funny you know they cousin's right.........family against family...........


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2010, 05:59 PM~16503876
> *SUP HOMIE  :420:  :420:
> *



just all cabin feevered up an shit you know ! :biggrin: 

:420: :420: :420: :420: <<<< "but it all good" !!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2010, 06:59 PM~16503876
> *SUP HOMIE  :420:  :420:
> *


whats goood dog hope u are coming to yaks this year
we like the oregon clubs and wa clubs they alll welcome to come


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Fuck it,if he's got what u say he's got let's NOSE E'M UP!!! :biggrin: Let's do the damn thing... :x:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Feb 3 2010, 07:46 PM~16504508
> *Fuck it,if he's got what u say he's got let's NOSE E'M UP!!! :biggrin: Let's do the damn thing... :x:
> *


im sure that will happen homie


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Feb 3 2010, 07:08 PM~16503995
> *whats goood dog hope u are coming to yaks this year
> we like the oregon clubs and wa clubs they alll welcome to come
> *


yes i am. ilove yakima.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 3 2010, 04:29 PM~16502815
> *That why im not building a hopper. It was too much bullshit.
> *


Its only bullshit if YOU HAVE TO WIN  i been hopping/chipping for years i dont really care if i win or lose the shits fun for me until all the drama get incvolved with it


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 3 2010, 09:27 PM~16505100
> *Its only bullshit if YOU HAVE TO WIN   i been hopping/chipping for years i dont really care if i win or lose the shits fun for me until all the drama get incvolved with it
> *


x2 can have all the drama as long as ther's comedy going along with it. 50/50 do't forget all the kids still look up to us grown-ups.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 3 2010, 06:02 PM~16503204
> *it's going to be all stock then?
> *


Na it will be a lowrider way far from stock.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 3 2010, 08:27 PM~16505100
> *Its only bullshit if YOU HAVE TO WIN   i been hopping/chipping for years i dont really care if i win or lose the shits fun for me until all the drama get incvolved with it
> *


Man if you chip out people talk shit if you win they talk shit . So i would rather win than lose . But yea im just taking a break from the hop shit for now.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> Its only bullshit if YOU HAVE TO WIN  i been hopping/chipping for years i dont really care if i win or lose the shits fun for me until all the drama get incvolved with it
> 
> 
> its not about winning...its about getting the respect...but what do you care...all you ever do is talk shit about heavy cars...you ever think about power instead of wieght?


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 3 2010, 08:43 PM~16506246
> *Man if you chip out people talk shit if you win they talk shit . So i would rather win than lose . But yea im just taking a break from the hop shit for now.
> *



yup yup...thats why we not hopping this year either...to much drama...and shit talking...


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 3 2010, 10:51 PM~16506378
> *yup yup...thats why we not hopping this year either...to much drama...and shit talking...
> *


dam that sucks.........looks like i'll have to go out to the farm to see cars hop this year.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

just cruisers...


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Thats what its starting to sound like huh Tone!!! sounds like lots of shows are going to be taking place but not alot of bumper checking going down!!! :0


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 3 2010, 09:55 PM~16506426
> *just cruisers...
> *


when you want to cruise we should set something up


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 3 2010, 08:58 PM~16506477
> *when you want to cruise we should set something up
> *



sounds good...


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Feb 3 2010, 10:57 PM~16506452
> *Thats what its starting to sound like huh Tone!!! sounds like lots of shows are going to be taking place but not alot of bumper checking going down!!! :0
> *


ya true.but ttt for show times show,i'll still be there.it was good lastyear and show times are always good.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

yeah im out...good luck on your show........showtime...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> > Its only bullshit if YOU HAVE TO WIN  i been hopping/chipping for years i dont really care if i win or lose the shits fun for me until all the drama get incvolved with it
> > its not about winning...its about getting the respect...but what do you care...all you ever do is talk shit about heavy cars...you ever think about power instead of wieght?
> 
> 
> Im not gunna keep arguing with you or anyone on here but i speak the truth


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

X2 My *****... :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

Always a good show :thumbsup:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Sorry Tony..... :biggrin:
[/quote]


For those that didnt make it last year this shit was even better than the weather :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> Sorry Tony..... :biggrin:


For those that didnt make it last year this shit was even better than the weather :biggrin:
[/quote]
Yep i had to show them kids how it was done


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

F.Y.I. :wow: 

the Blazer is, and always has been a "cruiser".

2012 tags,[/i][/u]</span></span>
and i'll bumper check anytime, so whats up ???


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 4 2010, 03:36 AM~16508631
> *F.Y.I.  :wow:
> 
> the Blazer is, and always has been a "cruiser".
> ...


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2010, 08:01 PM~16504738
> *yes i am. ilove yakima.
> *


thats what up, come on down :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 4 2010, 10:17 AM~16510293
> *    *


Don't think about it just twak that fool!!! Hey D :twak:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> For those that didnt make it last year this shit was even better than the weather :biggrin:


Yep i had to show them kids how it was done
[/quote]
:drama: :drama:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Feb 4 2010, 01:54 PM~16512249
> *Don't think about it just twak that fool!!! Hey D :twak:
> *


Fool why twakin a ***** you know dame well that fool rolls his shit more than you :twak:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 4 2010, 03:31 PM~16513789
> *Fool why twakin a ***** you know dame well that fool rolls his shit more than you :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

although the ****** "did" roll all the way to Yaks last year i remember !!

:werd: :werd: :werd: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

and can't a ***** push a few buttons in good fun,
without gettin' twaked by his own club member on national t.v. ??

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

ok let take this off their SHOW topic guys


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:

you right, my bad !


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

there, thats better !!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 4 2010, 05:54 PM~16514049
> *and can't a ***** push a few buttons in good fun,
> without gettin' twaked by his own club member on national t.v. ??
> 
> ...


he said national tv :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but ttt for show time sorry oregon took it over with all their bullshit.it's a good show so grab the kids and your sunday girlfriend and head to seattle,wa


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

:twak: U deserved that twak Tone...Can't make it sorry buddy!!! :twak:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

TTT thanks to all you 503R'S for keep the topic up top


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jan 29 2010, 02:19 PM~16452872
> *Hey Mike, he does have a myspace page where he posts pictures from shows locally and also the videos he has done.  http://www.myspace.com/azphotoz
> *



Whats up Tanna? Just wanted to wish you n your SHOWTIME brothers good luck on your show.. Hopefully if everything works out maybe a couple of us Chicago boys will be able to come out and make the show. Lol o yea our club sister out here cant wait to meet you to chalk it up on being female lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"TTT" :biggrin: :biggrin: 



"for Tony's shoes" !! 
:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 6 2010, 06:59 AM~16530483
> *"TTT"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> "for Tony's shoes" !!
> ...


THEY GETTING A WORK OUT TODAY FOR SURE GOING TO THE SWAP MEET


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 6 2010, 09:53 AM~16531413
> *THEY GETTING A WORK OUT TODAY FOR SURE GOING TO THE SWAP MEET
> *



"DAMN", :wow: 

i guess so !!  :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 6 2010, 10:31 AM~16531631
> *"DAMN",  :wow:
> 
> i guess so !!     :biggrin:
> *


They was putting in work like your poor little ole f150 when you put that blazer on the back of it   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

we are gonna be there.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 6 2010, 09:30 PM~16535815
> *They was putting in work like your poor little ole f150 when you put that blazer on the back of it   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Family Ties will be there


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 6 2010, 08:30 PM~16535815
> *They was putting in work like your poor little ole f150 when you put that blazer on the back of it   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_ "OH SNAP" !!!!_</span>

no he di-unt !!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 


sad but true huh *****, sad but true !! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

[

































































some nice stolen pics from last year


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

SUPP GUYS,FINALLY GOT SOME OF MY PICS UPLOADED.HOPE U LIKE.AGAIN,GREAT SHOW SHOWTIME c.c. :thumbsup: 


























































































































































& HERE'S WHAT BIGTONY DROVE OFF IN AFTER THE SHOW WHEN HE RAFFLED OFF HIS LINCOLN....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

good shyt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice Pics.   :h5:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

todatop..


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Feb 7 2010, 09:53 PM~16544363
> *SUPP GUYS,FINALLY GOT SOME OF MY PICS UPLOADED.HOPE U LIKE.AGAIN,GREAT SHOW SHOWTIME c.c. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

nice piks


----------



## BASSIN-MAG509 (Apr 6, 2008)

Was a tight show!! We will be there again!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

tothetop.....


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Feb 14 2010, 12:48 AM~16607207
> *nice piks
> *


Wheres yours?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Have a good weekend hope everyone gets out and enjoys this weather


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 19 2010, 08:17 PM~16666535
> *Have a good weekend hope everyone gets out and enjoys this weather
> *



u too Tone should be nice!!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Feb 20 2010, 12:21 AM~16668083
> *u too Tone should be nice!!
> *


so bought your car?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_* "TTT" !! *_</span>


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 20 2010, 07:36 AM~16669418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 20 2010, 04:20 PM~16672456
> *THANKS
> *



"i love you buddy" :happysad: 

always remember that 

"no ****"


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 20 2010, 07:21 PM~16673209
> *"i love you buddy"  :happysad:
> 
> always remember that
> ...



Ohhhh how sweet JP

tONE ISNT LIKE THESE FAKE BITCHES OUT HERE HE KEEPS IT REAL AND WONT BULLSHIT YOU, nOT A FAKE FUCK AT ALL, MIKE U THE SAME WAY STRAIGHT UP

"RESPECT"


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Feb 21 2010, 06:24 PM~16681499
> *Ohhhh how sweet JP
> 
> tONE ISNT LIKE THESE FAKE BITCHES OUT HERE HE KEEPS IT REAL AND WONT BULLSHIT YOU, nOT A FAKE FUCK AT ALL, MIKE U THE SAME WAY STRAIGHT UP
> ...



*****, you know that i already know dis !! 

:biggrin: :biggrin:   


oh ya, and "thank you"


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Feb 21 2010, 08:24 PM~16681499
> *Ohhhh how sweet JP
> 
> tONE ISNT LIKE THESE FAKE BITCHES OUT HERE HE KEEPS IT REAL AND WONT BULLSHIT YOU, nOT A FAKE FUCK AT ALL, MIKE U THE SAME WAY STRAIGHT UP
> ...


x 2mill


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"TTT" for "extra meat" !! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 28 2010, 07:54 PM~16445289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thankz for the positive feedback, Im not a "DVD guy" just posting up small videoz online. Last summer (09) was the first time making em. Thankz to positive feedback I decided to step it up and got me a pro-camera with HD capabilitiez for 2010. I'll be at the car showz filming look for your boi A.Z.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azphotoz_@Feb 25 2010, 09:44 PM~16729502
> *Thankz for the positive feedback, Im not a "DVD guy" just posting up small videoz online. Last summer (09) was the first time making em. Thankz to positive feedback I decided to step it up and got me a pro-camera with HD capabilitiez for 2010. I'll be at the car showz filming look for your boi A.Z.
> *


Do you r thing man you got skill with the film and the video


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 26 2010, 10:09 AM~16732891
> *Do you r thing man you got skill with the film and the video
> *


x2!!! I like the videos they are well made, good angles and good music


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Feb 26 2010, 10:42 AM~16733799
> *x2!!! I like the videos they are well made, good angles and good music and come out in a timely maner *


  :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 26 2010, 12:26 PM~16734510
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 26 2010, 01:26 PM~16734510
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 26 2010, 02:37 PM~16734984
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azphotoz_@Feb 25 2010, 09:44 PM~16729502
> *Thankz for the positive feedback, Im not a "DVD guy" just posting up small videoz online. Last summer (09) was the first time making em. Thankz to positive feedback I decided to step it up and got me a pro-camera with HD capabilitiez for 2010. I'll be at the car showz filming look for your boi A.Z.
> *



dat red Blazers lookin' reeaaaaal noice !!!  

respect, "snap" :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Feb 26 2010, 01:43 PM~16735029
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 26 2010, 01:48 PM~16735085
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



somethin' stinks ............................................................................................




















































































oh, "IT'S THE SHIT" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

WASSUP MY ***** !! :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 26 2010, 01:26 PM~16734510
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Feb 16 2010, 01:27 PM~16629875
> *Wheres yours?
> *


didnt take a camera


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 1 2010, 10:43 AM~16760141
> *
> *


WHAT'S UP BIG TONE I THINK YOUR FRAME IS GOING TO HAVE TO WAIT BUT I WILL BRING YOU THOSE SPEAKERS ASAP!!


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Mar 1 2010, 09:48 AM~16760182
> *WHAT'S UP BIG TONE I THINK YOUR FRAME IS GOING TO HAVE WEIGHT, BUT I WILL BRING YOU THOSE SPEAKERS ASAP!!
> *



"DAMN" talk about being out on front street !!

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 26 2010, 02:48 PM~16735085
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wazzzzzzz up homie we going to see the cutty out this year..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 3 2010, 01:25 PM~16785688
> *"DAMN" talk about being out on front street !!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL it was built by Paul i told him no weight though


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 3 2010, 01:58 PM~16785942
> *wazzzzzzz up homie we going to see the cutty out this year..
> *


nope :angry:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 3 2010, 03:35 PM~16786251
> *LOL it was built by Shayne i told him no weight though but i have a nice box bar in back to put some in
> *


lol :wow: :yes: jk


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 3 2010, 04:14 PM~16787084
> *lol  :wow:  :yes: jk
> *


If u really built it i want a refund :biggrin: LOL an yes there is that box on the back i forgot about that thanks for sharing the 503 secret squurrile(sp) weight spots LOL


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

shoot that ain't no secret,
i've seen one take five good uppercuts once !!!

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 3 2010, 06:52 PM~16788684
> *shoot that ain't no secret,
> i've seen one take five good uppercuts once !!!
> 
> ...


I still cant believe i missed that and didnt hear about it for a while after it happen lol


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 3 2010, 06:52 PM~16788684
> *shoot that ain't no secret,
> i've seen one take five good uppercuts once !!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 4 2010, 02:33 AM~16792517
> *I still cant believe i missed that and didnt hear about it for a while after it happen lol
> *


funny thing about that:the way it was explained to me was you could've heard it across the parking lot. lol.


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

*Looking forward to the show this year. Last year me and my son had a blast!!! Great show by a great club!! Keep it up! :thumbsup: *


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 7 2010, 03:27 PM~16821542
> *funny thing about that:the way it was explained to me was you could've heard it across the parking lot. lol.
> *



shoot T, you and me were sitting right there remember ??



i've seen plenty of hop techs in my time, but that was the first time
i've ever seen someone lay across the batterys, and go "shoulder deep"
under the rack !! :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

all part of the game i guess !!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 7 2010, 05:00 PM~16822163
> *shoot T, you and me were sitting right there remember ??
> 
> 
> ...


Shit at Garrets shows they used to be teched that way crawling under car measureing shock length and mounts trailing arms etc etc


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 7 2010, 06:24 PM~16822313
> *Shit at Garrets shows they used to be teched that way crawling under car measureing shock length and mounts trailing arms etc etc
> *


shit he did that too.  but oh well that will be the last time.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 7 2010, 05:29 PM~16822336
> *shit he did that too.   but oh well that will be the last time. CAUSE WE BOYCOTTING
> *


:0


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 7 2010, 06:35 PM~16822374
> *:0
> *


no cause i'm done hopping


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 7 2010, 05:39 PM~16822405
> *no cause i'm done hopping
> *



i can vouch for that !  

i was just over there and i've never seen so much re-inforced chrome in my life !!

and that was just the garage !!

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_ "YOU SHOULD'VE SEEN WHAT WAS IN THE CLOSET" !!!_</span> :0 :0 

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 7 2010, 05:44 PM~16822449
> *i can vouch for that !
> 
> i was just over there and i've never seen so much re-inforced chrome in my life !!
> ...


I dont want to see hear or know about his blow up doll


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 7 2010, 05:52 PM~16822509
> *I dont want to see hear or know about his blow up doll
> *



damn, i walked right into that one huh !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

so everyone knows, i just "looked" in the closet,
i didn't come "outta" the closet !! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 7 2010, 06:35 PM~16822855
> *damn, i walked right into that one huh !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> so everyone knows, i just "looked" in the closet,
> ...


If you say so >>>>







:biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 7 2010, 07:24 PM~16822313
> *Shit at Garrets shows they used to be teched that way crawling under car measureing shock length and mounts trailing arms etc etc
> *


ya i seen shue reach'n under racks before.(not the female kind either!lol)


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 7 2010, 07:35 PM~16822855
> *damn, i walked right into that one huh !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> so everyone knows, i just "looked" in the closet,
> ...



And you walked into that one too>>>


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 7 2010, 04:45 PM~16821655
> *Looking forward to the show this year. Last year me and my son had a blast!!! Great show by a great club!! Keep it up! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

To The Top.... I'll be there with some Corona's and some Sun Tan Lotion..... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 7 2010, 04:27 PM~16821542
> *funny thing about that:the way it was explained to me was you could've heard it across the parking lot. lol.
> *


I don't think it was as bad as you were told I was 10 feet away and all i heard was "watch the paint". Don't think it helped someone snitched out the tank before the show. But I also heard "everyone's got some" right after the paint comment????


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 7 2010, 06:48 PM~16822956
> *If you say so >>>>
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

"DAMN" !!! now "that's" some funny shit !!!

respect Tony, fo'sho' :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i'm headed over to my moms right now,
i think she's got a coat exactly like that i can borrow !!

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 8 2010, 10:24 AM~16828065
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> "DAMN *****" !!! now "that's" some funny shit !!!
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 8 2010, 11:42 AM~16828202
> *
> *



we are gonna have like 7-8 cars at your show


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Mar 7 2010, 11:53 PM~16824908
> *I don't think it was as bad as you were told I was 10 feet away and all i heard was "watch the paint". Don't think it helped someone snitched out the tank before the show. But I also heard "everyone's got some" right after the paint comment????
> *


your comment is very true.but i do't care you have always been cool people. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 8 2010, 12:30 PM~16828966
> *we are gonna have like 7-8 cars at your show
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:happysad:


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

Any one know when is the showtime seattle show what location n dates we want to know thanks


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Mar 10 2010, 01:26 PM~16851221
> *Any one know when is the showtime seattle show what location n dates we want to know thanks
> *



Its on the title


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 10 2010, 02:17 PM~16851598
> *Its on the title
> *


Thanks


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Family Ties will be bringin our vespa mopeds instead of the cars :cheesy:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 11 2010, 10:03 PM~16865838
> *Family Ties will be bringin our vespa mopeds instead of the cars  :cheesy:
> *



Better on Gas mileage
:biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 11 2010, 09:18 PM~16866068
> *Better on Gas mileage
> :biggrin:
> *



they dont know about the 8 inch spinners yet!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 12 2010, 03:30 AM~16868155
> *they dont know about the 8 inch spinners yet!
> *



Some new shit
:wow:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 7 2010, 06:35 PM~16822855
> *damn, i walked right into that one huh !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> so everyone knows, i just "looked" in the closet,
> ...


are you seing monsters again?? :wow: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 12 2010, 02:30 AM~16868155
> *they dont know about the 8 inch spinners yet!
> *


Oh yes we do















:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Mar 12 2010, 08:52 PM~16876619
> *are you seing monsters again?? :wow:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



yes, white monsters w/ blue patterned roofs !!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

:wave: Hi Showtime


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Mar 15 2010, 05:20 PM~16898962
> *:wave: Hi Showtime
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

ST LA WILL BE THERE DEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PURO PINCH PARTY!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

HAPPY EASTER< NW..


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Jan 20 2010, 05:50 PM~16354529
> *2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SUNDAY JULY 11TH MORE INFO TO FALLOW :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


ttt


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

hola es Rick y Bobby throwing a show at OG??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 7 2010, 03:04 PM~17125189
> *hola es Rick y Bobby throwing a show at OG??
> *


They mentioned doing something but no confirmation yet would probably just like last year


----------



## slimpimp (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 7 2010, 07:59 PM~17128364
> *Tehy mentioned doing something but no confirmation yet would probably just like last year
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 11 2010, 10:03 PM~16865838
> *Family Ties will be bringin our vespa mopeds instead of the cars  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Will be there


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

showtime


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Showtime CC 2010 Hop Rules

1. All vehicles will be judged on the height (lift) of the bottom of the front tires. This will be measured with a ruler from the ground to the bottom of the tire treads
.
2. A vehicle cannot hop in multiple classes (Single, Double, or Radical) only one category per car.

3. Vehicles with one pump to the front will be considered a single pump; two pumps to the front are considered a double pump. Three entries are required to make a class. A full class (3 entries) is required for full cash pay out. Car/Truck Dance, and Truck Hoppers are considered exhibition classes, unless implied by promoter prior to event start. No cash pay out for exhibition classes unless implied by promoter prior to event start. All other cash payouts are at promoter discretion.

4. There will no longer be a separate Luxury Class. All single pump cars will compete in one class. All Double pump cars will compete in one class.

5. Limit on batteries is 10 for single pump and 14 for double pump.

6. The rear suspension cannot be altered, no cuts or modifications to the rear end, sway bars, shock mounts, upper, or lower trailing arms; or their mounting points with the exception of mild reinforcement. The only modifications allowed to any part of the rear suspension components are as follows.
a) All suspension components must derive from original equipment, no after-market replacement or fabricated parts unless described elsewhere in the rules.
b) The use of adjustable upper trailing arms (i.e. Pro Hopper style) are allowed as long as measurement are with-in spec for each class) any alteration to adjustable trailing arms after inspection will result in disqualification.
c) Single pump cars may extend upper trailing arms up to four inches, and lower trailing arm up to two inches in over-all length.
d) Double pump cars may extend upper trailing arms up to six inches, and lower trailing arm up to three inches in over-all length.
e) All upper trailing arm modifications are in original configurations (i.e. four link) mounted in original locations no drop mounts.
f) The use of wishbones, y-bars, sling-shots, etc. will be allowed on 58-64 Impalas only with lower trailing arms with in spec for said class.
g) Rear suspension must be complete and fully functional (lock-up and lay-down), drivelines must stay in place and the modification must not hamper the drive-ability of the vehicle.

7. All hoppers must have rear shocks; chains may not be used to limit suspension travel.

8. No accumulators will be allowed, Piston or Pressurized Pump Tank assemblies will be allowed as long as they are totally self-contained.

9. All batteries must be secured both under hood and trunk.

10. All cars must have a working under hood battery.

11. All vehicles must be drivable; start stop and turn under their own power and must be driven into the hopping arena. Pushing in disqualifies vehicle. 

12. Only the switchman and trunk man are allowed into the hopping arena. No other passengers or cameramen will be allowed in the pit without proper authorization from hop judge and/or promoter due to safety rules outlined by venues. 

13. After your name and number has been called you will have three (3) minutes to respond or be disqualified from the round.

14. All vehicles must have the original engine or equivalent replacement.

15. Batteries are limited to no larger than group thirty-one (31) or weigh no more than 63 pounds each.

16. In competition a car must hop, not tilt due to weight. Any unnatural hopping will be subject to re-inspection and possible disqualification.

17. No modification to the front suspension with the exception of extending and reinforcing the upper control arms. No domes or lower control arm modifications will be allowed with the exception of reinforcement not to exceed 3/8 inch.

18. 1/4” reinforcement is the maximum size for battery racks.

19. Racks cannot exceed 2” x 2” x ¼” box tube, and or 2” x 2” x ¼” angle iron. Box tube racks must have holes for inspection. No bottom plates are allowed. Tie downs must be hollow or flat bar not to exceed 1/4inch.

20. No lead or other weight can be added to the trunk, racks or frame.

21. Standard frame reinforcement shall not exceed 3/8”.

22. All vehicles entered in the hop must be complete in every way. This included all body parts, fenders, bumpers and interior. Front and rear bumper assemblies must be complete and securely fastened to prevent vertical movement. Cars must be painted, no primer, bomb can, or under construction vehicles. This is a car show, not a Circus or demo-derby, no exception.

23. All vehicles must have wire wheels, 13 or 14 inch only; both front and rear must be same size. 

24. Vehicle owner must decide if they are going to show or hop. No vehicle will be moved from the show area to participate in the hop.

25. Judges can disqualify any vehicle for any condition they deem unsafe, including but not limited to leaking oil, gasoline, hydraulic fluid, or other potential safety hazard.

26. Reckless driving, gas hopping, and/or three wheel entries or exits will result in immediate disqualification.

27. All vehicles must have a accessible safe ground, no vise grips or jumper cables will be allowed.

28. Tires cannot be larger than 175/75/R14 or 175/75/R13. 5:20’s are allowed but no other bias-ply tires will be allowed.

29. Cylinder mounts cannot exceed the frame height and must be mounted in original spring location. Coilovers are allowed if mounted in stock spring locations if mounts do not exceed two inches.

30. Once the round has been initiated there is no stopping and restarting. All adjustments must be made prior to entering the hopping arena. The cars stops, your round stops.

31. No double switches or remote devises are allowed, either you hop from a dash-mounted switch or remote cable.

32. Any poor sportsmanship like conduct, profanity, etc. will not be tolerated. Actions of an aggressive nature are subject to immediate dismissal and possible disqualification from future Showtime Car Club events. Any modifications or alterations after vehicle has been inspected; or intentional cheating will be considered an act of poor sportsmanship and will result in immediate expulsion from event.

33. Do not come to the promoter to over rule the hop judges. The hop judges have the final word and are the sole authority of the hopping pit and arena. All decisions are final; any protest of these rules must be submitted in writing to be considered for discussion within 72 hours after the conclusion of the event.

34. All hoppers must report and register with hop judges prior to 11am or before the gates open to the general public. No vehicles will be allowed to enter the hop after vehicle registration has been stopped.

35. Hop Classifications
Car Hop Single Pump $500 payout with min. of 3 entries.
Car Hop Double Pump $500 payout with min. of 3 entries

“KING OF SWING”
*******Special*******

Anything goes “Outlaw” progressive payout radical class for July 11th 2010 Sandpoint Show
This class will require a $100.00 “buy-in”(registration fee) with promoter match (up to $500) resulting in a winner take all progressive payout to be determined by number of entries.


The rules are few are few and simple as fallows,

a)	This is an open class to all vehicles, cars, trucks, and SUV’s.
b)	No set-up or suspension limitations, anything goes!
c)	Vehicle must run and stop, and enter pit under its own power.
d)	No double switches or stuck cars. If you get stuck your disqualified.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: impalaheaven


make a post already LOL


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Mar 30 2010, 09:31 AM~17043338
> *ST LA WILL BE THERE DEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PURO PINCH PARTY!
> *


Party??? Ah damn time to bust out my sippy cup


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: 
We will be there


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 19 2010, 09:48 AM~17236379
> *
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: impalaheaven
> ...


i got 100 buy in.good deal


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 20 2010, 07:49 PM~17253110
> *i got 100 buy in.good deal
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 25 2010, 10:42 PM~16411551
> *I would hate to put my car thru what i put my feet thru everyday so my car  will be weight free :biggrin:  LOL
> *


 :cheesy: u a damn fool tony :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2010, 01:31 AM~17278060
> *:cheesy:  u a damn fool tony :biggrin:
> *


  LOL


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

tone............what it dew


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> Showtime CC 2010 Hop Rules
> 
> *c) Single pump cars may extend upper trailing arms up to four inches, and lower trailing arm up to two inches in over-all length.*
> d) Double pump cars may extend upper trailing arms up to six inches, and lower trailing arm up to three inches in over-all length.
> ...


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

PLEASE REFER TO ARTICLE "A" OF RULE #6


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

cant wait


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Apr 26 2010, 05:11 PM~17309460
> *PLEASE REFER TO ARTICLE "A" OF RULE #6
> *


Does not state for specific vehicle


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

a) All suspension components must derive from original equipment, no after-market replacement or fabricated parts unless described elsewhere in the rules.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Like I said it does not say anything about it must be specific to your own vehicle. So as long as it is with in Rule *4. There will no longer be a separate Luxury Class. All single pump cars will compete in one class. All Double pump cars will compete in one class.*
And 
*6-a) All suspension components must derive from original equipment, no after-market replacement or fabricated parts unless described elsewhere in the rules*
And by rule
*6- c) Single pump cars may extend upper trailing arms up to four inches, and lower trailing arm up to two inches in over-all length.*

I can get some arms off a 61 Caddy and cut them and extend them and put them on a 86 Regal and no one will hassle me at the hopp.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 26 2010, 08:35 PM~17312169
> *Like I said it does not say anything about it must be specific to your own vehicle. So as long as it is with in Rule 4. There will no longer be a separate Luxury Class. All single pump cars will compete in one class. All Double pump cars will compete in one class.
> And
> 6-a) All suspension components must derive from original equipment, no after-market replacement or fabricated parts unless described elsewhere in the rules
> ...


I think you need to cut and extend some other shit if you don't want that old man to hassle you


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Well I try to make a couple shows a year but don't think I can make this one but It's been a while since I asked questions about the hopp rules. Busting Balls on this more then anything :biggrin: Plus I don't even own a car :banghead:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 27 2010, 07:59 AM~17316867
> *Well I try to make a couple shows a year but don't think I can make this one but It's been a while since I asked questions about the hopp rules. Busting Balls on this more then anything  :biggrin: Plus I don't even own a car  :banghead:
> *



i sure would like to own an Elco frame, wut up widdit Rickey !!

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 23 2010, 09:34 PM~17285288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


page 7? :dunno: :dunno: TTT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 1 2010, 11:02 PM~17363253
> *page 7? :dunno:  :dunno: TTT
> *


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

TONY YOU GOING TO TAKE ME OUT TO EAT OR WHAT????


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@May 6 2010, 08:51 AM~17408487
> *TONY YOU GOING TO TAKE ME OUT TO EAT OR WHAT????
> *


If he called you, you wouldnt answer anyways! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 6 2010, 09:07 AM~17408609
> *If he called you, you wouldnt answer anyways!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


HA HA HA JAVI GOT TANNAOWNED :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

is it summer tyme yet?or should i say"SHOW TIME"?


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 6 2010, 09:07 AM~17408609
> *If he called you, you wouldnt answer anyways!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


ARE YOU STILL ON THAT??? ITS NOT MY FAULT EVERTIME TONY PUSHES A BUTTON ON HIS PHONE HE CALLS CHINA :biggrin: :biggrin: YOUR PHONE MUST OF RUN OUT OF MINUTES TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@May 7 2010, 03:49 PM~17422000
> *ARE YOU STILL ON THAT??? ITS NOT MY FAULT EVERTIME TONY PUSHES A BUTTON ON HIS PHONE HE CALLS CHINA :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOUR PHONE MUST OF RUN OUT OF MINUTES TOO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Naw i call and text yo ass you just cant read or type to reply to texts


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

TRY ME FUKER!!! YOUR BUYING WHEN I GO DOWN THERE!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@May 7 2010, 11:32 PM~17425882
> *TRY ME FUKER!!! YOUR BUYING ME READING AND TYPING LESSONS WHEN I GO DOWN THERE!!!!
> *


 MAKE SURE YOU BRING MY SPEAKERS FOO :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 7 2010, 11:55 PM~17426043
> * MAKE SURE YOU BRING MY FAVORITE MEXICAN COCK FOO  :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEMO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@May 8 2010, 11:14 PM~17432282
> *NO PROBLEMO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Not sure about you but i like these with CHICKEN







not COCK but then again since you like COCK that explains ALOT ABOUT YOU


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@May 7 2010, 11:32 PM~17425882
> *TRY ME FUKER!!! YOUR BUYING WHEN I GO DOWN THERE!!!!
> *


And dont forget the bucket of Coronas!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

DAMN YOU TWO JUST DON'T QUIT!!! YOU GUYS COMING TO YAKS THIS WEEKEND OR WHAT???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@May 10 2010, 11:22 PM~17450643
> *DAMN YOU TWO JUST DON'T QUIT!!! YOU GUYS COMING TO YAKS THIS WEEKEND OR WHAT???
> *


Im not gunna make it to much stuf going on around town sorry mang


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 6 2010, 10:13 AM~17409146
> *HA HA HA JAVI GOT TANNAOWNED  :biggrin:
> *


SHES RIGHT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 10 2010, 11:37 PM~17450771
> *Im not gunna make it to much stuf going on around town sorry mang
> *


WHY NOT. YOU BETTER BE IN MOSES WE MOVED IT OFF OF FATHERS DAY BECAUSE OF YOU


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 13 2010, 08:21 AM~17476252
> *WHY NOT.  YOU BETTER BE IN MOSES WE MOVED IT OFF OF FATHERS DAY BECAUSE OF YOU
> *


LOL im guna be there dont worry


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 13 2010, 06:46 PM~17481833
> *
> *


wat up fucker
:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@May 13 2010, 07:12 PM~17482753
> *wat up fucker
> :biggrin:
> *


Where u been hiding foo


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@May 15 2010, 08:21 PM~17501474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you really trying to get in huh LOL :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:wave: X-2


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@May 18 2010, 11:24 AM~17527965
> *:wave:
> *


Where you been at?? everything coo on the home front??


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR "SHOWTIME" :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE_@May 21 2010, 12:18 PM~17563092
> *TO THE TOP FOR "SHOWTIME"  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

CAN"T WAIT ALMOST THERE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 18 2010, 07:21 PM~17534190
> *Where you been at?? everything coo on the home front??
> *


YEP GOOD 2 GO NOW :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@May 23 2010, 06:53 PM~17580032
> *YEP GOOD 2 GO NOW :biggrin:
> *


  Right on i havent heard from u in a minute so wasnt sure


----------



## colttonn83 (Apr 19, 2010)

:yes: :yes: 

_______________
Proofreading
SEO Copywriting


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

For all of you who want to pre reg for our show here the link for the sheet and NOTE the $50 for the hoppers does not apply to the progressive pay out class we are offereing

http://docs.google.com/View?id=dgnnndmj_0g4rpqr98

Showtime Car Club

presents
Northwests Premier Custom Car Show
at
SandPoint Naval Base
Sunday, July 11th, 2010

Registration Form
(please fill out form completely) 

Name:____________________________________ Phone: _________________________
Address: _________________________ City: _______________ State: ______ Zip: ______ Email address: _______________________

Type of Entry: ( ) Car ( ) Truck ( ) Motorcycle/Bike ( ) Hopper

Year: __________ Make: ____________ Model: ____________________
Car club: ______________________ Vehicle Nickname: ______________________________

List of Modifications: 1)______________________ 2)_________________________ 3)______________________ 4)_______________________

Send registration and payment to: 
Showtime Car Club
2505 S 252ND ST Kent,Wa 98032

Pre-registration $25 Day of Show $35 Hoppers $50 Make checks/money orders payable to: Showtime Car Club

Showtime Car Club and Seattle Parks and Recreation is not responsible and can not be held liable for any 
loss, damage, theft or vandalism to registered vehicle at time of event. We reserve all right to use photos of all cars for future promotions and articles. 



Sign: ______________________________ Date: _______________________


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:wave: your show is the same day as NHRA in kent :angry:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

how much to set up a booth :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 7 2010, 10:38 AM~17717285
> * how much to set up a booth :biggrin:
> *


what do you have for sale? :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 7 2010, 10:21 AM~17717129
> *:wave: your show is the same day as NHRA in kent  :angry:
> *



didn't that same thing happen to you last year ??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 7 2010, 12:44 PM~17718409
> *didn't that same thing happen to you last year ???  :0  :biggrin:
> *


YEP :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 7 2010, 12:16 PM~17717641
> *what do you have for sale?  :biggrin:
> *


white girls , very lil clothing


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 7 2010, 06:28 PM~17721582
> *white girls , very lil clothing
> *


How much shipped to 98321? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 7 2010, 06:13 PM~17720725
> *YEP  :biggrin:
> *


Glad your coming to support our show instead this year :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 7 2010, 07:28 PM~17721582
> *white girls , very lil clothing
> *


Preview pics for booth acceptence or denial


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Let's hope for some good weather because the last two shows were rainy. Can we use 80 degrees and bright sun.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jun 8 2010, 12:34 PM~17727877
> *Let's hope for some good weather because the last two shows were rainy. Can we use 80 degrees and bright sun.
> *


it's stillearily.our summer running alittle late.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

cant wait till your show had a good time last year


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 8 2010, 01:28 PM~17728971
> *cant wait till your show had a good time last year
> *


  likewise for yours


----------



## TREVINO 64 (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 7 2010, 07:28 PM~17721582
> *white girls , very lil clothing
> *


how much if I pick up?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jun 9 2010, 09:12 PM~17744097
> *how much if I pick up?
> *


Im still waiting on preview pics


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 9 2010, 09:47 PM~17744526
> *Im still waiting on preview pics
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TREVINO 64_@Jun 9 2010, 08:22 PM~17742680
> *
> *


you making the trip?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Just booked a flight !!... I needed to go to Kirkland for work so i scheduled it around this show... *


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 10 2010, 08:04 AM~17747707
> *Just booked a flight !!... I needed to go to Kirkland for work so i scheduled it around this show...
> *


Kirkland right across the lake from the show too....should be one the best shows to see what the NW has to offer


----------



## TREVINO 64 (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 9 2010, 11:11 PM~17745531
> *you making the trip?
> *


gunna try and make it u goin


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TREVINO 64_@Jun 10 2010, 04:55 PM~17751674
> *gunna try and make it  u goin
> *


yes sir.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 10 2010, 03:49 PM~17751061
> *Kirkland right across the lake from the show too....should be one the best shows to see what the NW has to offer
> *



Just got an email from my boss. Looks like I might be going to Kirklan THIS monday and not in July :banghead:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Injun Joe (Jul 22, 2009)

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

I will be here fa show . Hopefully the sun shows up 80 degrees please.

















:420: :420: uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

:0


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 22 2010, 12:22 AM~17852445
> *:wow:
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Dude (Nov 9, 2009)

Willing to attend the SHOWTIME show in seattle July 11th, bringing car on trailer with title in hand....you bring the cash and get the trophy !! ??

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/cto/1812230672.html



PM if interested, or need more pics 



Dont hate me for posting here, need the cash for the 64....thanx


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 17 2010, 10:27 PM~17225194
> *Showtime CC 2010 Hop Rules
> 
> 1.  All vehicles will be judged on the height (lift) of the bottom of the front tires. This will be measured with a ruler from the ground to the bottom of the tire treads
> ...


Any other takers out there or Killa the only one wanna play ball?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 29 2010, 08:20 PM~17921744
> *Any other takers out there or Killa the only one wanna play ball?
> *


 :0?? im in.


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

TO 
THE
TOP!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bluedemon65 (Sep 4, 2007)

We can't wait to be out there. The weather should be great, its about time. :biggrin:


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

***************SANDPIONT CAR SHOW PREFUNK CRUZIN AT OGUNLIMITED SAT JULY 10TH @ 5PM WITH A CRUISE TO FALLOW @8PM**********************

OG UNLIMITED
2505 S 252ND KENT WA
98032
206 824 6569


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

DONT FORGET THE CRUISE IS A GOOD AND LAST OPERATUNITY TO PRE-REGISTER AT O.G. UNLIMITED. SHOP NUMBER (206)824-6LOW


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

see you guys this sunday....


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

THE 'BIG M' will be their 4 sho!!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 7 2010, 08:05 AM~17981700
> *see you guys this sunday....
> *


Yup,,we will be there!! :cheesy: wheres the closest hotel from this event??


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

billy mi tio tiene el info del hotel


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 7 2010, 10:50 AM~17983211
> *Yup,,we will be there!! :cheesy: wheres the closest hotel from this event??
> *


good luck on finding one


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 7 2010, 11:50 AM~17983211
> *Yup,,we will be there!! :cheesy: wheres the closest hotel from this event??
> *


Motel 6 - Seattle South #736
I-5 at Military Road, Exit #151
20651 Military Road
Seattle, WA 98198
(206) 824-9902 

Motel 6 - Seattle Sea - Tac Airport South #90
I-5 at Orillia Road, Exit #152
18900 47th Avenue S
Seattle, WA 98188
(206) 241-1648 

Here is two that have good parking for trucks and trailers. They are super close off of I-5 too. There is not much right by the show, that would put you downtown and parking sucks. The best place would be Tukwila or Seatac for rooms. Hope this helps.....


----------



## SEA_TOWNS_FINEST_C (May 31, 2010)

Where is the meeting point for the Prefunk Cruzin?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SEA_TOWNS_FINEST_C_@Jul 8 2010, 12:19 AM~17989972
> *Where is the meeting point for the Prefunk Cruzin?
> *


****************SANDPIONT CAR SHOW PREFUNK CRUZIN AT OGUNLIMITED* SAT JULY 10TH @ 5PM WITH A CRUISE TO FALLOW @8PM**********************

*OG UNLIMITED
2505 S 252ND KENT WA
98032*
206 824 6569


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Jul 6 2010, 08:36 PM~17978258
> ****************SANDPIONT CAR SHOW PREFUNK CRUZIN AT OGUNLIMITED SAT JULY 10TH @ 5PM WITH A CRUISE TO FALLOW @8PM**********************
> 
> OG UNLIMITED
> ...


BBq, hangout, and hit the road saturday afternoon...all brought to you by the ugly guys at OG Unlimited


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 8 2010, 01:25 AM~17989991
> *BBq, hangout, and hit the road saturday afternoon...all brought to you by guys at OG Unlimited
> *


*

:roflmao:*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Jul 8 2010, 01:37 AM~17990217
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 6 2010, 10:25 PM~17713427
> *For all of you who want to pre reg for our show here the link for the sheet and NOTE the $50 for the hoppers does not apply to the progressive pay out class we are offereing
> 
> http://docs.google.com/View?id=dgnnndmj_0g4rpqr98
> ...


Two more days to pre reg @ OG unlimited...so if you got more time then money stop on by between 10am-930pm and save yourself 10 bucks and get those parts for your impala or belair with service with a smile :biggrin:

****no purchase necessary****


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LILTIM83 (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LILTIM83_@Jul 9 2010, 01:20 PM~18003687
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 8 2010, 09:47 PM~17998783
> *Two more days to pre reg @ OG unlimited...so if you got more time then money stop on by between 10am-930pm and save yourself 10 bucks and get those parts for your impala or belair with service with a smile :biggrin:
> 
> ****no purchase necessary****
> *


great service!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

:biggrin: Tomorrows the day. My son (5 year old) said he is excited to see some cars that are not torn apart. Guess I should get off my butt and get to work lol.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

if any other riders are interested,some of legacy will be meeting at walmart in Renton, and driving up Rainier.If interested just meet us at 8AM


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Man tonight was a awesome night to be in seattle cruising so many cars out just liek the old days hope to see everyone at the show tomorrow thanks all those aho came out tonight and those who came form out of town for the show and those that are coming or came to the show (depends on when you read this ) LOL


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 11 2010, 02:00 AM~18015230
> *Man tonight was a awesome night to be in seattle cruising so many cars out just liek the old days hope to see everyone at the show tomorrow thanks all those aho came out tonight and those who came form out of town for the show and those that are coming or came to the show (depends on when you read this ) LOL
> *


anybody get pics of the night befor? for those of us less fortnate to make it.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

PICS PLEASE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Once again my hats off to you Show Time, it was a "GREAT" show. I look forward to next year. Thank you for all your hard work.

I thought this would be an apporiate way to start the few pics I took


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

:0 had a great time and added on to my sunburn from sat.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

prefect car show... nice weather girls everwhere and bad ass lowlowsss.. much love frome homiezonly..............


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT TODAY IT WOULDNT HAVE BEEN AS GOOD OF A SHOW WITHOUT ALL OF YOU SO AGAIN TO ALL THOSE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT AND THOSE FROM MY CLUB WHO PUT IN SO MUCH WORK TO PUT ON THIS SHOW THANK YOU


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 11 2010, 09:39 PM~18021139
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT TODAY IT WOULDNT HAVE BEEN AS GOOD OF A SHOW WITHOUT ALL OF YOU SO AGAIN TO ALL THOSE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT AND THOSE FROM MY CLUB WHO PUT IN SO MUCH WORK TO PUT ON THIS SHOW THANK YOU
> *


 Great show today Showtime! :wow: Glad to be there. Heres to next year too!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

To the 2 ShowTime members who judge my car, You guys asked me how long I had been showin ?

A while  









Thx for the new wall plaque it will go well with these 2.


----------



## legacy87mc (May 23, 2007)

Great show today SHOWTIME.... hats of to you.... Thanks to all who made it happen. Shout out to all the clubs that came out, especially those who traveled far.... Sandpoint another good year.... nice cars, nice old skool band. Hats off to SOUTH-END RYDERS. came deep as usual and i think everyone of their cars left with a Plaque... impresive much respect. Good show.... _LEGACY_


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Heres some hop pics i borrowed from someone else


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Cant talk highly enough from our car club of the great show today....Nice showing for the NW point blank..Great show, had fun, a shit load of nice cars out today.I got alot of pics so I will post up for those that , for whatever missed this BADASS show.
Thanks 
LEGACY CC


----------



## bluedemon65 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks.......SHOWTIME for putting on another great show for da NW, can't wait for next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Great show Showtime! Thanks for all your hard work to make it possible.


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

The BIG "M" from the 503 says thanks for a good show today in the greater N.W. hope to see you all AUG. 1st :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

Puro Locos Car Club thanks Showtime for putting on a great show!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks SHOWTIME we had a great time


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

It was a good a show, but did anyone get pics from the OG cruise the night before?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

great show cant wait till next year :thumbsup:


----------



## southendkid (Feb 7, 2004)

GREAT PREFUNK CRUZ AND GREAT SHOW GUYS VERY WELL ORGANIZED WE HOPE THAT OUR SHOW IS AS MUCH OF A SUCCESS . WE NEED TO ROLL OUT TO SEATTLE LIKE THAT ALOT MORE AND KEEP THIS SPORT ALIVE. I DONT SEE ANYWHERE ELSE THAT THEY HAVE 100+ CARS ROLLIN IN A LINE. WE R GONNA PUT THE NW ON THE MAP FOR BEING ONE OF THE TOP CITYS TO LOWRIDE LETS DO THIS.


----------



## southendkid (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by legacy87mc_@Jul 11 2010, 11:06 PM~18021354
> *Great show today SHOWTIME.... hats of to you.... Thanks to all who made it happen. Shout out to all the clubs that came out, especially those who traveled far.... Sandpoint another good year....  nice cars, nice old skool band.  Hats off to SOUTH-END RYDERS. came deep as usual and i think everyone of their cars left with a Plaque... impresive much respect. Good show.... _LEGACY_
> *



THANK YOU WE TRY TO SUPPORT EVERY OTHER CAR CLUB EVENT AS MUCH AS WE CAN. IF WE CAN GET EVERY CLUB TO GO TO EVERY EVENT LIKE THIS IT WILL MAKE EVERY SHOW AS GREAT AS THIS SHOW WAS GOOD SHOW GUYS HATS OFF TO YA


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@Jul 12 2010, 10:05 AM~18023975
> *GREAT PREFUNK CRUZ AND GREAT SHOW GUYS VERY WELL ORGANIZED WE HOPE THAT OUR SHOW IS AS MUCH OF A SUCCESS . WE NEED TO ROLL OUT TO SEATTLE LIKE THAT ALOT MORE AND KEEP THIS SPORT ALIVE. I DONT SEE ANYWHERE ELSE THAT THEY HAVE 100+ CARS ROLLIN IN A LINE. WE R GONNA PUT THE NW ON THE MAP FOR BEING ONE OF THE TOP CITYS TO LOWRIDE LETS DO THIS.
> *


 :0 wish i could have seen that.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Great show SHOWTIME thanks.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Showtime awesome job. Very glad I got to get my hooptie up there, loved the live band thought that was great, good for the whole fam. Allready looking forward to next year.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOOKIN GOOD SHOWTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Here are some hop vids,ill add more later.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

THANKS FOR HAVING US OUR NEW GUYS REALLY ENJOYED COMING OUT WE CAN'T WAIT TO RETURN THE HOSPITALITY IN THE YAKS IN AUGUST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

god damn thats alot of pics, does anyone know how to minimize videos, I have alot of those also, and their too big to email or post on here.


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

shout out to showtimes and all the homies that was present at the bbq sat..i missed the show but i didnt missed the cruise which was by far the best shit that happened to me since i hit washington..got damn we was actin a foo homie..anyone have any pics or video of the cruise hit a brotha up..we got to do this shit again..


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

i put some videos up on youtube, title are sandpoint2010


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

also put up some from Ro's show,look under RO10


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_z6XPy02LE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBhzbAZogPo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t71dyZjbVTU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrG6rizuWAE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHDFEu_Lji4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KKQq_1fUOE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_5kqib5x-Y


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 13 2010, 02:16 PM~18036904
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_z6XPy02LE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBhzbAZogPo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t71dyZjbVTU
> ...


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Some more pics of the show sorry it took me so long to post them.


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jul 13 2010, 06:27 PM~18039176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you made my SHITBOX look somewhat ok LOL


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 13 2010, 06:48 PM~18039392
> *Damn you made my SHITBOX look somewhat ok LOL
> *


Listen, its a 57 drop,I would have respect for it if it was all rusted


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

can you even call a 57 rag a shitbox!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 13 2010, 07:30 PM~18039918
> *Listen, its a 57 drop,I would have respect for it if it was all rusted
> *


It is  and dylan yes you can i had this on there but i write worse than a kindergardener(sp) so i took it off LOL


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 13 2010, 07:34 PM~18039967
> *can you even call a 57 rag a shitbox!
> *


x2


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 13 2010, 07:30 PM~18039918
> *Listen, its a 57 drop,I would have respect for it if it was all rusted
> *


than give ot to me and you can have mine


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 13 2010, 07:58 PM~18040250
> *It is  and dylan yes you can i had this on there but i write worse than a kindergardener(sp) so i took it off LOL
> 
> 
> ...


the paint came off with it :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 13 2010, 09:48 PM~18041620
> *the paint came off with it :0
> *


I know OPPPPS LOL


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

*GOT TO LOVE THIS GARY BRING BACK THE OLD SCHOOL* :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Jul 13 2010, 10:55 PM~18042259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rumor has it your gunna be next :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 13 2010, 10:01 PM~18042334
> *Rumor has it your gunna be next  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT SIR


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Jul 13 2010, 11:13 PM~18042465
> *DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT SIR
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: impalaheaven

Its ok to talk in here you wont get bit


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 13 2010, 08:58 PM~18040250
> *It is  and dylan yes you can i had this on there but i write worse than a kindergardener(sp) so i took it off LOL
> 
> 
> ...


it's ok i heard it has a straight 6 in it.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 13 2010, 11:32 PM~18042584
> *it's ok i heard it has a straight 6 in it.
> *


Sure runs like one :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 14 2010, 01:03 AM~18042742
> *Sure runs like one :0  :biggrin:
> *


well i know some place you could get rid of it so you dont have to worry about it being a shit box. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Jul 14 2010, 12:44 PM~18045268
> *well i know some place you could get rid of it so you dont have to worry about it being a shit box.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah my driveway :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 15 2010, 07:32 AM~18051834
> *yeah my driveway :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: umm not exactly what i had in mind.


----------



## cheldingo (Jan 28, 2008)

looking good money alex :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Jul 15 2010, 09:15 PM~18058846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Jul 15 2010, 08:15 PM~18058846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good pics! anyone else got any of last saturdays cruise?


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

forgot one :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Jul 18 2010, 01:03 PM~18075295
> *forgot one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Jul 15 2010, 08:44 AM~18052555
> *:twak: umm not exactly what i had in mind.
> *


ummm no but thats what I had in mind :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jul 20 2010, 11:17 AM~18092549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK no wonder why my foot hurt all day i fucking buckled my shoe ha ha ha fucker where brand new too they dont make them like they used to :angry:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 19 2010, 12:44 PM~18083239
> *nice homie :biggrin:
> *


Thanx, I'm just glad a pic of my car actually made it on LIL. Last year it kept getting cropped out :rofl: My day will come some day, till then its all about the journey and not the destiantion right


----------



## WKKLASSICS (Jul 15, 2011)

WISH I WAS THERE LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER GOOD SHOW!!!



ANY PICTURES OF MY LITTLE BRO'S 63 RAG WOULD BE APPRECIATED THANKS DAMIEN


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

WKKLASSICS said:


> WISH I WAS THERE LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER GOOD SHOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ANY PICTURES OF MY LITTLE BRO'S 63 RAG WOULD BE APPRECIATED THANKS DAMIEN


UMMM this from LAST years show foo


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

BIGTONY said:


> UMMM this from LAST years show foo


Give him a break hes a newbie


----------

